# MS WORD 2013 BLINKING CURSOR PROBLEM



## tariqjahangeer (Mar 25, 2015)

DEAR FORUM USER COULD YOU PLEASE HELLP ME WHEN I OPPEN MY MS WORD THE MOUSE CURSOR IS BLINKIN TOP OF THE PAGE HOW TO SET AS A DEFALT.

SCREENHOT IS ATTACHED...

THANKS


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

That's what its supposed to do. When posting, please refrain from using all caps. Its considered shouting.


----------



## tariqjahangeer (Mar 25, 2015)

Corday said:


> That's what its supposed to do. When posting, please refrain from using all caps. Its considered shouting.


Dear sir,

i din't understad what you say.....


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Jul 22, 2012)

As Corday stated....when you open up a blank word document, that blinking cursor you see is normal. That's how it is for every user of Word 2013.


----------



## tariqjahangeer (Mar 25, 2015)

bassfisher6522 said:


> As Corday stated....when you open up a blank word document, that blinking cursor you see is normal. That's how it is for every user of Word 2013.


YE SIR,IT IS NORMAL BUT WHAT I MEAN TO SAY WHEN I OPPEN THE MS WORD IT IS SHOWING TOP OF THE PAGE BEFORE NOT SAME LIKE THAT.BEFORE IT WAS LIKE THIS KINDLY SEE SCREEN SHORT........


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

See: Elusive White Space
Also as indicated in Post #2, please type in Lower Case.


----------

